# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  OMNI-VII

## VE3EUT

,
 -       

http://radio.tentec.com/Amateur/Transceivers/TT588

?

  .   

Our new Distributed Roofing Filter architecture places narrow filters in both the 1st and 2nd IFs at just the right places.  Three built-in filters at 20 kHz, 6 kHz, and 2.4 kHz are included (2.4 kHz is a Collins mechanical filter).  Optional Collins mechanical filters at 500 Hz and 300 Hz are also available. 

          500,    .       -   9,    .

,   ,
HF + 6:  Transmit coverage on 6 through 160 meters, 100 watts output, even on 6.  General coverage receive from 500 kHz to 30 MHz continuous plus 48 to 55 MHz.   SSB, CW, AM, FM, Digital modes.  Dual VFOs with SPLIT and REVERSE functions.  

    general coverage     ?
      40-50,         2.4 ? 
 ,    40    500  ?

-   ?

----------


## VE3EUT

> ,    ,  ....
> , 1  - 40-45   70
> ,  2,4   .
> (Icom,Yaesu,Inrad..)  .,   
>  ""   
> FT 1000MkV, 4/45 ,  
> "Made in Japan"....
>  ""  455 , 450  500 -  "".


-,     .  45  500   -     ,   ?

----------


## ua1osm

, -309 ,          
- 1,   - 455  215  200 . 
  ,   .

         - 9 .
  6,3             PBT.

  ,   - 5695  5645    R-4C,   ,  .    =50 ,
. . 5695-5645=50.

----------


## UN7GM

, ,        ,       -.             "EX" :-).

----------


## UN7GM

,       -      .           200-300 .     ,           ,      .    ' " ",     .

----------


## DJ4MB

37  -   .
 -  ( )

----------


## PacketMaster

,       . 
http://www.hamradio.cmw.ru/elecraft/test1.htm

----------

